# hdparm -> DMA (on) nicht möglich

## franzf

Hi @ all,

Hab dank Eurer Hilfe meine erste Gentoo-Installation gemeistert. Läuft auch eigentlich ganz gut. 

Nur das Laden von Programmen (z.B. Firefox) dauert etwas länger.

Wollte deshalb mittels

```
hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
```

die Festplattenperformance steigern.

Leider kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

/dev/hda:

  setting using_dma to 1 (on)

  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

  using_dma   =  0 (off)

```

Natürlich aus einer root-Konsole / -Terminal (GUI und Text).

Habt ihr eine Lösung?

THX

Franz

[edit]

Liegt darin auch der Grund für die ruckelige Maus, wenn z.B. mit emerge ein Programm compiliert oder ein Programm geöffnet wird?

[/edit]

----------

## gerry

im Kernel DMA Unterstützung aktiviert?

[*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support       

[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available   

Unterstützung für den IDE Chipsatz ausgewählt, z.B.

<*>         SiS5513 chipset support

??

----------

## franzf

 *Quote:*   

> im Kernel DMA Unterstützung aktiviert?
> 
> [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

  Ja       

 *Quote:*   

> [*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available

  ebenfalls

 *Quote:*   

> Unterstützung für den IDE Chipsatz ausgewählt, z.B.
> 
> <*>         SiS5513 chipset support

 

-> bei mir: <*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support

Welcher "chipset" wird hier unterstützt? Platte selber oder Mainboard?

Wie krieg ich raus welcher passt?

Franz

----------

## 76062563

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wie krieg ich raus welcher passt?

 

```
lspci -v
```

lspci ist Bestandteil von

```
 sys-apps/pciutils

      Latest version available: 2.1.11-r3

      Latest version installed: 2.1.11-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 202 kB

      Homepage:    http://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~mj/pciutils.html

      Description: Various utilities dealing with the PCI bus

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## treibholz

Ich hab hier nen Compaq Armada 4220t, ich kann hier auch einfach keinen DMA setzen, mein Controller kann das einfach nicht (obwohl er es eigentlich können sollte). Ich glaub ich probier hier mal was anderes als Linux, ob es da besser ist...

Treibholz

----------

## 76062563

Du kannst ja mal probieren ob es mit Knoppix geht...

----------

## franzf

thanx,

```
 hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 19929/255/63, sectors = 163928604672, start = 0

bash-2.05b# hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2052 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1024.62 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  172 MB in  3.03 seconds =  56.70 MB/sec
```

Kernel konfiguriert, kompiliert, grub.conf editiert, reboot -> alles logo!!

Auch das Mausruckeln beim Programmstart ist jetzt weg!

Habt ihr sonst noch Verbesserungsvorschläge bezüglich Festplattentuning?

CU

Franz

----------

## NightDragon

Jo da gibts noch ein paar "gefährliche" Optionen

Wie -X65 bis -X69

und dann noch das -c1 oder das -m64 (oder so) +g*

ach irgendwo im Forum steht das genauer  :Smile:  such einfach mal nach hdparm usw...

----------

## Urigeller23

Hallo, ich bin relativ neu hier, aber ich glaube mein Problem ist hier ganz gut aufgehoben:

Habe dasselbe Problem wie der Themenersteller.

[*] Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

[*] Use PCI DMA by default when available

Beides aktiv.

```
lspci -v

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. K8V Deluxe motherboard

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 8

        Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [80] AGP version 3.5

        Capabilities: [c0] #08 [0060]

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] #08 [8001]

```

Erbitte Hilfe.

lg

----------

## Urigeller23

Achja, diesen Tip habe ich noch woanders gefunden, hat leider auch nicht geholfen:

[ ] generic/default IDE chipset support

Ist deaktiviert.

[*]VIA82CXXX chipset support

Ist aktiviert.

Resultat:

```
hdparm -d1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

----------

## franzf

 *Urigeller23 wrote:*   

> Hallo, ich bin relativ neu hier, aber ich glaube mein Problem ist hier ganz gut aufgehoben:

 

Hallo ebenfalls

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] Generic PCI bus-master DMA support
> 
> [*] Use PCI DMA by default when available
> ...

 

-> Schon mal gut  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lspci -v
> 
> ...

 

Also, ich weiß nicht warum "Host bridge"! Du brauchst IDE-Support!

Das ist zwar wahrscheinlich ähnlich (bei mir IDE:SiS5513; Host bridge:SiS645xx), mach mal trotzdem lieber ein

```
lspci -v | grep IDE
```

Das zeigt dir dann nur dein IDE-Interface. Im Kernel aktivieren, dann sollte es gehen!

----------

## Urigeller23

Vielleicht steh ich grad ziemlich auf dem Schlauch, aber das spuckt lspci -v | grep IDE aus:

```
0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
```

Aber:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y
```

Und

```
grep IDE .config

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y
```

#

Welches Feature muss ich denn noch aktivieren damit es läuft?

Schonmal danke für die Hilfe.

lg

----------

## Tranalogic1987

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Habt ihr sonst noch Verbesserungsvorschläge bezüglich Festplattentuning?
> 
> Franz

 

prelink  :Wink:  : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/prelink-howto.xml

MfG

Tranalogic

----------

## Urigeller23

Niemand da, der mir helfen könnte?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Stilzchen

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit meinem ASUS A7N8X-Deluxe.

```

bash-2.05b# hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

```

Kernel:

```

[*] generic/default IDE chipset support

[*] Generic PCI bus-master DMA support 

[*] Use PCI DMA by default when available

<M> AMD and nVidia IDE support
```

Hat jemand noch eine Idee?

Gruß

Stilzchen

----------

## 76062563

Und ihr habt alle SICHER bei

```
Device Drivers  ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
```

(in make menuconfig)

den Chipsatz den lspci -v ausspuckt fest drin?

HTH

----------

## Stilzchen

Ich habe mein nVidia-Chipsatz als Modul drin (siehe oben).

----------

## Urigeller23

```
lspci -v | grep IDE

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
```

```
grep VIA .config

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y
```

----------

## fl_QuelTos

grüße

also ich hatte genau das selbe problem und konnte es durch die hinweise in diesem post beheben:

meinen SiS5513-Chipsatz NICHT als Modul, sondern built-in und 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

in der .config (im menuconfig ist das in Device Drivers  ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->  irgendwas mit FORCE zwischen od. zumindest in der gegend von "Generic PCI bus-master DMA support" und "Use PCI DMA by default when available" )

dann neu kompiliert und jetzt geht's  :Smile: 

hoffe das hilft

----------

## Urigeller23

 *Urigeller23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep VIA .config
> 
> ...

 

----------

